
Vue.js 3 - theBashShell
https://v3.vuejs.org/
======
rhengles
I want to take this opportunity to mention my project template used to create
Vue 3 apps without the need for Webpack or any other build tool:

[https://github.com/arijs/vue-next-example](https://github.com/arijs/vue-next-
example)

I already integrated vue-router, and am currently on the process of fully
integrating Vue server renderer. I already have a basic usage implemented,
where the home page is compiled to a html string, but I still need to make it
easy to compile all pages and to implement client-side component hydration.

